# Yt624 Ignition



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Colby, found out it was the Ignition switch killing my battery, the light was flickering off and on every now and then, sometimes I'd go to start it, she would be fine, other times battery be dead, called Atlantic Motoplex in Moncton where I bought it and they are sending me a new Key and switch after I explained it, sometimes the blower wouldnt shut off I had to unplug the harness,, the salesman and the tect didnt know that the back of the switch on all Yamahas are wide open, no cover exposing all the wires and solder points causing corrosion on the switch, thats only since Feb when I bought, theres 18 hours on my blower, however now spring is coming , no snow to blow as of now, normally we keep getting snow till April,so guess she'll be put away till next winter, unless we get unexpected snow, in the mean time shes a pretty impressive machine and everyone who saw me use it thought the same thing that she cold flick the snow a nice ways, quiet, very fast etc,I had to sticker it up with Yamaha stickers the other day so people would know it was a Yamaha, most people were used to seeing me with 724, 928 and 1132 bright red Honda blowers in pasr 30 years , since I bought the Yamaha, many people on my busy road would stop by and ask me what kind of blower you got there,never seen one like it before,lol, as there are only 2=2016s here in the city, she should be very easy to identify now that shes a Yammie,lol


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

When I bought mine I sprayed the back of the switch with clear lacquer thinking the cover had fallen off in transit and didn't want to leave it exposed until I got a new cover. As you know turns out there's no cover.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Yes*



Coby7 said:


> When I bought mine I sprayed the back of the switch with clear lacquer thinking the cover had fallen off in transit and didn't want to leave it exposed until I got a new cover. As you know turns out there's no cover.


New switch will be here today or Monday, ill just tape the back of it up so its sealed, they were not aware of no cover on back but no one ever had a problem they know of until now,other then that no problems, just took the plug out cleaned it up gave it 1st oil change, unbelievable how smooth and quiet the Yamaha engines are. but 'mI comparing it to all the Hondas I had over the years, they were not what you call loud, just they are very heavy sounding compared to the Yamahas.not knocking any Hondas cause I had probaly 22 in last 30 years,just spur of the moment sold my 2 year old hss 928 Honda cause someone wanted it, tried my buddys yt624, liked it and bought one


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Atlantic Motoplex in Moncton should have known about this problem since I asked them last year about the missing cover before spraying the back with clear lacquer.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Atlantic Motoplex in Moncton should have known about this problem since I asked them last year about the missing cover before spraying the back with clear lacquer.


Got the switch at 4 pm yesterday from Purolater, got the back sealed with Black Gorilla tape, so far no problems starts fine, and cant see any lights flickering, had it in front of my living room window up till 12 last night, started fine again just then, so guess that was the problem, corroded switch


----------



## AE101 (Dec 6, 2014)

I noticed this as an issue also. I ended up putting dielectric grease around the connections and then sealed it up with tape as best I could, but I'm going to take it apart and clean it up. Need to come up with something better.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

AE101 said:


> I noticed this as an issue also. I ended up putting dielectric grease around the connections and then sealed it up with tape as best I could, but I'm going to take it apart and clean it up. Need to come up with something better.


I did mine neatly with black duct tape sealed pretty good, no issues, been starting fine , its been snowing here in Corner Brook now since Thurs, had the blower out everyday since, Its Sunday now, was out for 3 hours last night and I'd say later on the blower will be out for another few hours later, snowing good again today


----------

